# Netted Hatchling Photos



## Shannon (May 18, 2009)

Here are photos of my last clutch of five Central Netted Dragons (_Ctenophorus nuchalis_) from the 08/09 season. They hatched mid-March and are already sold and awaiting paperwork to be finalized so I thought I'd take some photos of them before they go to their new home . . . all together!

*Enjoy their chubby cuteness! *

© Shannon Plummer. All rights reserved.


----------



## giggle (May 18, 2009)

awwwww.... they are so aborable... I should have got a bunch of netteds ^_^

Ari


----------



## woosang (May 18, 2009)

aw...


----------



## bigi (May 18, 2009)

stunning photos Shannon, Looks like they have nice fat bellies too, was that 4 or 5 sets of hatchies from that pairing this year


----------



## PhilK (May 18, 2009)

Love their chubby tummies.. I will definitely own netteds again (if I ever lose these.. hopefully not!)


----------



## Shannon (May 18, 2009)

Thanks 

This pair actually produced 8 clutches this season, 5 clutches were fertile and always 4 or 5 eggs. Surprisingly she laid her very first clutch of 6 after three successive seasons but they weren't fertile.

You've got good breeding genes in your little ones!! :lol:



bigi said:


> stunning photos Shannon, Looks like they have nice fat bellies too, was that 4 or 5 sets of hatchies from that pairing this year


----------



## iluvlizards69 (May 19, 2009)

*so cute*

Awwwww that is so cuteee you produce some nice netteds shannon im very happy with my girl lucy.


----------



## Shannon (May 19, 2009)

Thanks! My heart melts with every clutch!



iluvlizards69 said:


> Awwwww that is so cuteee you produce some nice netteds shannon im very happy with my girl lucy.


----------



## oreo1 (May 19, 2009)

simply adorable its amazing how you got them to stand and STAY like that whilst taking the pic nice job


----------



## VickiR (May 19, 2009)

wow I love your photos!.
is my little guy in there?


----------



## Shannon (May 19, 2009)

That's why they're all asleep  I couldn't do this during the day when it's just me, this was tricky enough with one or another trying to get off! Worth it though, they are so darn cute! 



oreo1 said:


> simply adorable its amazing how you got them to stand and STAY like that whilst taking the pic nice job


----------



## Shannon (May 19, 2009)

No, your little one is the clutch before and much bigger but still chubby!
The ones in the photo are clutch mates and are all going to the same owner soon.



vrog1076 said:


> wow I love your photos!.
> is my little guy in there?


----------



## Lars K (May 20, 2009)

OMG, they are so adorable, great pictures!


----------



## Shannon (May 20, 2009)

Thanks Lars,

Here are some more photos - I couldn't help myself! :lol:

Enjoy!

© Shannon Plummer. All rights reserved.


----------



## Kyro (May 20, 2009)

They are the cutest pic's ever, your so clever Shannon


----------



## pythons73 (May 20, 2009)

What awesome photography Shannon,you always seem to capture the true colours of each individual,also they the cutest little Netteds,well done..


----------



## Shannon (May 20, 2009)

Thanks guys - they all have their own personalities, that's for sure! I love how funny they look in some of the photos. 
I think they look at me like "What the hell are you doing crazy woman, I'm not hanging around for this!!??" :lol:


----------



## Lars K (May 20, 2009)

WOW Shannon, that's an excellent photography, fantastic!!!!!!!!! :shock: 

They are cuties!


----------



## Goannas (May 21, 2009)

What camera do you use, Shannon?


----------

